# ***Mount Show & Tell 2010***



## Rick Acker

It's back for a 3rd impressive year. All taxidermists & non taxidermists please post up your mounts in this thread rather than doing individual threads in this forum. Want this thread to Rock! Let's see what you got! Any stories that go with the mount as well...Need something to get us through the long off season. Here's a N.D. Redhead that was a bit pin feathery in the neck and head but turned out pretty decent.


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## wuttheflock

Here's a Bluegoose from a spring hunt in Missouri.


----------



## wuttheflock

A Ross from a spring hunt in South Dakota.


----------



## Rick Acker

Like both of those...Thanks for sharing! :sniper:


----------



## wuttheflock

A nice full plumage Redhead. All my mounts are done by the same guy, I think I've made his mortgage payment a few times! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Let's keep this going guys and girls! It's a long off season. I know I'm going through withdrawls already! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a young Bluebill!


----------



## wuttheflock

This is a Tundra Swan I got on one of the mine pit lakes by Noonan about 10 years ago. My first American Water Spaniel ( Brook RIP ) made a great water retrieve on a bird nearly as big as she was!!!


----------



## Rick Acker

Who is your taxidermist? Nice work! :beer:


----------



## wuttheflock

Rick Simonson, North Country Taxidermy in **** Rapids MN. Super nice guy, it's always fun to go to his shop and see what he's working on!! I'll keep posting pics to keep this thread going, got to be some other folks out there with some mounts too !!


----------



## wuttheflock

Hooded Merganser from MN.


----------



## Rick Acker

Looks like this is a two man show for now W. Flock...Hopefully the others will get with the program and take a hint... :iroll: Sweet Merg!
Here's a dead mount I just put together for a customer. Hope he likes!


----------



## wuttheflock

Nice work Rick, the old barn door background is really a nice touch!


----------



## tikkat3

I have always hated dead mounts, that being said, thats is an amazing mount! Looks awesome!


----------



## Rick Acker

I brought this to the N.D. taxidermy show this past weekend. :beer:


----------



## sharptail1980

9 lb. 3 oz. pulled out of devils lake last august


----------



## Matt Jones

Nice mounts guys, keep 'em coming!

Here's a pair of mallards I did for my younger brother...


----------



## Matt Jones

A North Dakota prairie chicken I should have dusted off before taking the picture...I really wish they'd hold the season a couple weeks later so people could get a better specimen...


----------



## Matt Jones

A eider/scoter pair I recently finished...


----------



## Matt Jones

Rick, you should give a seminar next called "Photographing your mounts." I would sit in the front row. Man, I really need to buy a new camera.


----------



## Rick Acker

Great stuff Matt, hope you are going to the Minnesota Show, you should do really well! Get that Partridge and Pheasant up too! And, your bad *** Bass! :beer:


----------



## fox412

[album][/album]

Just got this one back the other day. This is the 4th fish and first perch that he has done. I wasn't sure if I was going to mount it but he said he wanted to do it and he would give me a good deal if it turned out and nothing if he and I were not satisfied. It is a cell phone pic but I think he did really well. The perch was 14 and 3/8 and just shy of 2 lbs. I originally measured it wrong at 13 and 3/8 so I guess I screwed up in a good way.


----------



## bandman

Who mounted that fish Sharptail and better yet; whose line did you catch it on?? :bart:


----------



## sharptail1980

The fish was done by Wayne Zespy...and you know the story behind that fish you SOB


----------



## GKBassplayer

My first attempt at a turkey fan mount. It also happens to be my first turkey. I made the wooded base and dried the fan for a few days with liberal amounts of borax hopefully it works


----------



## Rick Acker

Sweet job on the Fan Mount Bass Playa! Here's a Ruff...


----------



## dixiekay

Here is some of our work. Enjoy!


----------



## Rick Acker

Good stuff there Dixie...And, I'm not whistleing Dixie! Here's a customer Buff!


----------



## trophy-1

heres a reo i took in texas


----------



## AdamFisk

AWESOME coyote!!!!!!

All the others look good as well.


----------



## dc240nt

Our newest addition to the Wild Whitetails display. Minnesota's Sal Ahrens buck, grosses 223 typical and nets 212 typical.


----------



## Rick Acker

Some really nice work on here...Here's a Snow w/neck collar and leg band for you to check out! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a one and a million bird...a Blue Ross!


----------



## Rick Acker

Customer Woody!


----------



## Feathertip

I took the Dan Rinehart taxidermy school in Wisconsin in the fall of 2009. I am located in Wisconsin, and this is what I've got done on the side so far. 
A swan from North Dakota (they are really a chore)









38 inch northern pike









A Can from North Dakota









A pair of Redheads I shot in ND









Another pair of Redheads shot on the same hunt in ND









Cupped Up Drake Mallard









Late season WI mallard 









Another mallard from WI









Bufflehead from WI


----------



## Rick Acker

Welcome to the forum Feather tip! Here's a few more from me! Can't believe the season is almost here!


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## AHuntinWeGo

Oh my goodness! These are some gorgeous mounts! Now I have something new to feel insecure about. LOL. I'm a newbie to hunting and I can't even imagine me doing something quite like this. These mounts are really, really cool! Perhaps I can have my uncle show me the ropes when it comes to stuffing and mounting animals. He's been doing it for years, but he's only been showing me how to hunt.


----------



## DeerReaper

Ok seriously, this is my first European Mount. I started by skinning the head then I did a low simmer considering the large pot I was using I could not get a good boil, even tho some say not to boil and some say to use bugs. But I went with a slow, low simmer. My only beef with this is the tough meat on the skull is a pain in the skull. Is there an easier way to remove all the meat with out increasing the mussel in my arm and how on earth do I get in all the small spaces? Also, do you need the bottom jaw? Would it look nicer if i did use the bottom jaw? Do I remove the teeth or leave them in? I know I have quite a few questions but I got an 11 point with kickers on both sides and really wanted to display this trophy kill.


----------



## Feathertip

To whoever wanted the pics of the northerns with the tail up. I had these done before I went so school. One to the left is 37 and the one to the right is 35. Sorry for the quality snapped them from a camera phone quick.


----------



## Sask hunter

nice mounts :thumb:


----------



## Doogie

that was me, thanks feathertip

Ill post pics of my LOW 40 1/2" Northen from Lake of the Woods when it gets done in March


----------



## wagner24314

new additon for my wall just waiting for it to dry


----------



## wagner24314

swan is all dry here are pic of other birds ive worked on


----------



## canvas6

here my snow blue , should I have the ross with them ? and one of my cans what do you think


----------



## keenansnyder

I amd new to taxidermy work and i did these this spring. Not going into the business just wantedto do a few mounts for myself


----------



## wagner24314

chickens i just finished


----------



## Gunny

wuttheflock said:


> Rick Simonson, North Country Taxidermy in **** Rapids MN. Super nice guy, it's always fun to go to his shop and see what he's working on!! I'll keep posting pics to keep this thread going, got to be some other folks out there with some mounts too !!


I've met Rick a few times and know his brother in law well. Rick does AWSOME work and is a stand up guy....

Must be something in the name... :thumb:

Gunny


----------



## Kelly Hannan

My first Wood Duck. Sorry about the picture, it looks better in real life.

Arrowhead Taxidermy, Essex Illinois


----------



## Doogie

Finaly got around to posting a picture, sorry the lighting in my bedroom sucks


----------



## topnotch

some recent customer work


----------

